# Please help me choose a macro flash



## contrastny (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a Canon 180mm f/3.5 macro and I am looking to get a flash for it, mainly to increase the DOF. I also plan to get the MP-E 65mm sometime in the future.

How does the Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lite Ringlite Flash work with the 180mm macro? any other suggestions? 

thanks


----------



## lol (Dec 18, 2010)

I have the Sigma ringflash. Works ok on the Sigma 150mm macro, but I wouldn't suggest that on the MP-E65. The working distance of that is short enough already, by the time you've added the ringflash you're almost touching the subject. I don't know if the Canon is much better in that regard.


----------



## Goincarcrazy (Dec 18, 2010)

I've tried both the Canon MT-24EX and the Canon MR-14 Ring flash and hands down I would choose the MT-24EX just for the adjustabilty of it (able to swivel, tilt and slide the flash heads), especially if you plan on getting an MP-E! You'll need the 72C adapter to fit in on the 180mm (also a great lens, truly the sharpest I've ever owned), but the MT-24 fits right on the MP-E, the 100mm USM, and the EF-S 60mm with no adapters. 

Go find one used and either get a pair of Stofens or make your own diffuser as the light that close to the subject gets mighty hot without it. If you're interested in macro, you simply can't beat the coupling of the Twin light with the MP-E...pure magic!


----------



## revup67 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goincarcrazy said:


> but the MT-24 fits right on the MP-E, the 100mm USM, and the EF-S 60mm with no adapters.
> 
> Go find one used and either get a pair of Stofens or make your own diffuser as the light that close to the subject gets mighty hot without it. If you're interested in macro, you simply can't beat the coupling of the Twin light with the MP-E...pure magic!



Side note on that 100mm Macro. The new version 2.8 IS USM L has a 67mm circumference. It is a pretty amazing lens in itself with the Hybrid IS and over 50 lpmm at certain F-Stops. if you are planning on the MP-E 65 the MT 24EX then is a must have as Goincarcrazy states. I tried using the MP-E 65 with and without the flash and it just doesn't offer the same ability to exploit the MP-E 65. The 24EX is essential. Get ready to empty your wallet as you will want the Sto-Fen difusers, a macro rail and possibly a Dual Macro Flash Holder to get the flashes off the ring adapter. Don't forget the 58mm UV filter as well -easy to bump into objects and don't want to scratch that lens. Patience and loads of fun! PS the MT 24Ex has an A&B setting for grouping. It can also be a master or a slave along with the 580 EXII as an example so you can have A+B+C and all wireless provided your camera allows.


----------

